# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تنظيف الوجه فى البيت بالصور

## دلع

اول خطوت من خطوات تنظيف الوجه هي :

تمسيح الوجه كاملا مع الرقبه بالتونر وذلك باستخدام القطن
وهذه صوره التونر مع القطن الخاص به

 
بعد ما مسحنا الوجه جيدا بالتونر .. نحط المقشر على الوجه كاملا والرقبة ماعدا حول منطقة العين
هذا مثال للمقشر ( اختيار المقشر حسب الرغبه )

 
بعد ما ينشف المقشر (يعني بعد نصف ساعه تقريبا ) نزيله باستخدام الفرشة الخاصة به التي في الصوره و تكون الازاله بحركه دائريه


او عن طريق اليد ... وذلك بوضع اليدين على الوجه و ادخالها داخل بعض بسرعه و لازم اليد تكون ضاغطه على الوجه
الصوره المتحركه ستوضح لكم الامر 
بعد ما نزيل كل المقشر من على الوجه نغسل الوجه بالماء ثم بماء الورد او ماء البقدونس او بزيت اللوز الحلو
 
[INDENTبعد ماء الورد نعمل للوجه حمام مائي الى ان تتفتح المسامات ثم نزيل الرؤس السوداء بالابره الخاص لها ( يعني بعد ما تنفتح مسامات الوجه على يسهل ازاله الرؤوس السوداء )


][/indent]  
هذه الابره الخاصه بازاله الرؤوس السوداء
طريقة عملها ان نضغط بطرفها على المكان المراد تنظيفه بقوه ثم نسحب الابره على تحت وهكذا ضغط ثم سحب الى ان يتنظف الوجه جيدا
بعدها نضع على الوجه القناع اما بالخيار او الليمون على حسب الرغبه و نتركه على الوجه الى ان ينشف ثم نزيل القناع وبعدها نغسل الوجه بالماء



 
بعد القناع يمكنك وضع قناع طبيعي للوجه سواء كان لبن زبادي او أي قناع اخر تفضلينه

واخيرا ندهن الوجه بكريم الكولاجين المرطب و يكون دهننا على الوجه بشكل دائري على تتنشط الدوره الدمويه للوجه

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا دلع.....

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي العمليه تكرر كل شهر او اكثر حسب البشره يا صبايا

مشكوره دلع

----------


## غير مسجل

هايل هايل (شمعة امل).

----------

